# VFS Global - Unable to Pay



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

I was unable to pay using Visa, as it says my card is not 3D secure. When I enquired my bank, none of the bank in Botswana is 3D secure.

So the only other option is Bank Deposit. But there is no bank called "Standard Bank" in Botswana. When i enquired my banks here, they said they can TT the cash, but they cannot put a "TELLER seal" on the Standard Bank deposit form. As per the VFS rule, the no more accept manually filled deposit form, but only their Standard Bank deposit form. So there was no way I could pay via bank deposit too.

VFS should change or give other options. I wonder if anyone else faced this same issue?


----------

